

Show HN: Recap Guide: Fully Automated TV Recaps Using SickRage, UTorrent, Ffmpeg - darklow
http://recapguide.com

======
darklow
Just a couple of notes from author / me.

I watch a lot of TV shows and sometimes i had a following problem. When new
season of my favorite TV show starts, i want to remember how last season ended
in some fast way. Or sometimes i want to find that one funny episode and watch
it again.

Therefore i decided to create service where i could see all episodes in 50
frames of thumbnails / recaps. So i did a research and find some useful tools
to automate this process.

I setup SickBeard, which downloads newest episodes using uTorrent. Afterwards
SickBeard post-processor notifies Django manage.py script, which calls ffmpeg
and creates thumbnails and matches with subtitles. After processing is done
script it deletes video file. Hosting on Hetzner, images on Amazon S3
(+Cloudfront). Hope you find this useful, the same as me! :)

